# K-Edge Chain Catcher and Spec frames...



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

So I'm trying to find out if anyone has tried out the K-Edge device on any Specialized frames yet...I'm considering it for the Roubaix Pro I recently purchased. It certainly looks like it'll fit OK and work fine, but it's new to me at this point. I've used N-Gear Jump Stop devices in the past (and really like them), but those require a mostly "circular" seat tube in order to set up and many newer frames have more unique shapes, especially near the BB area. So I'm canvassing here to hear of any experiences first hand with the K-Edge. I know that some Cervelos and Ridleys even require some additional hardware to permit the device to be mounted a bit forward of the seat tube...additional spacers and a longer bolt for the FD. Anyone have any experience or info about a Spec frame with this device? Thx for any input.


----------



## fidi1979 (Dec 10, 2008)

I am running a K-Edge chain keeper on a 2009 tarmac pro with absolutely no problems. I 
am using the standard mounting hardware too so there is no need to buy the additional mounting hardware developed for cevelos etc.


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Good info fidi...*

Well, that's good to hear. I think it would certainly work pretty well based on what I've seen, so it's good that you confirm that. I have one coming and I tried to get the additional HF kit just in case I needed the extra length, but it may be backordered anyway. As I look at my frame, it appears as though the extra kit would NOT be necessary. Thx for confirming that also fidi. Many thanks for your input! Very helpful. NR


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

I honestly didn't even know such a device existed. So I made my own: 










It would likely fit any bike with a 'braze-on' front mech, but pictured, it is fitted to my SL Pro. A product like the Deda Dog Fang wasn't going to work with the non-round down tube. The device does not touch the frame. The only contact point is the mounting bolt. CNC-machined 6061-T6 aluminum. M5x25 Allen bolt and washer. Weighs a little over 10g.


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Nice job Dave...*

Gotta say you did a great job with that device...You can (if you haven't already) go to www.acecosportgroup.com and look at the K-Edge. Too bad you didn't get it to the patent office...I'm totally impressed. Yours looks ab-fab! Now for the telling question...Have you ever dropped your chain with your catcher in place?


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

nealrab said:


> Gotta say you did a great job with that device...You can (if you haven't already) go to www.acecosportgroup.com and look at the K-Edge. Too bad you didn't get it to the patent office...I'm totally impressed. Yours looks ab-fab! Now for the telling question...Have you ever dropped your chain with your catcher in place?


Never. In fact, I don't see how it could happen. It would be guided right back on. 

It's kind of nice having a CNC mill and an awesome machinist available


----------



## TxTim (Nov 1, 2009)

I got a K-Edge to put on my 2010 Tarmac Pro SL. It comes with 2 additional bolts, the longer of which fit my SRAM FD. You do not need the "hard to fit" kit. It works beautifully, although you shouldn't ever need it if your FD is adjusted correctly. It's nice to have the insurance though.


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Good verification Tim...*

Your photo didn't come through, but the info is again a good confirmation for me. I ordered the K Edge and am awaiting its arrival. Good to hear the HFK would be extraneous with most Specialized frames. I thought as much, but good to hear from others that the placing of the FD is far forward enough to eliminate the need for the 30mm bolt and extra spacer in the HFK package. Looking forward to the assembly and placement...I too realize that it's probably an unnecessary accessory, but I use a chain catcher on all my rides now (mostly the N Gear Jump Stop). It's great knowing that it's virtually impossible to ever drop a chain again (unless it breaks maybe).


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Since I don't have a CNC mill and the K-Edge is rather spendy, I'll probably get the new chain catcher from Rotor. It is better value at $25 and includes drillium!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

$25 is sure a lot more reasonable price, glad to see some more options coming out, even if I did go the make my own route already


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder how Rotor avoided patent infringement? I don't see any significant improvement in the design that would allow them to bring that to market.

Has me thinking.....I could run 100's of these things (my version, pictured above) here for RBRers :idea:


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

dave2pvd said:


> I wonder how Rotor avoided patent infringement? I don't see any significant improvement in the design that would allow them to bring that to market.
> 
> Has me thinking.....I could run 100's of these things (my version, pictured above) here for RBRers :idea:


I'd check some out if you can do better than Roto... 

I wasn't going to pay K-Edge price. It's like bottle cages... I guess it's personal quirk... it just rubs be the wrong way to spend more than $20...


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

6was9 said:


> I'd check some out if you can do better than Roto...
> 
> I wasn't going to pay K-Edge price. It's like bottle cages... I guess it's personal quirk... it just rubs be the wrong way to spend more than $20...


I've seen the Velonews article. Can't find the Rotor component anywhere for sale though....

I am doubting the $25 price. Unless they sell a helluva lot of them.

At that price, if I was to make 100 I might break even


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Just saw them on rotor site...*

They are now listed on the Rotor site as referenced in the Velonews article...I got my K Edge for $30, so I considered it "sort of" OK, although the N Gear Jump Stops were only $10 or so. The Rotor version is listed at 6 grams while the K Edge was 10 grams as I recall. The Rotor has all those holes running vertically, so as to shave the weight off. For all the weight fanatics, 4 gram savings!! I told you Dave, you shoulda patented yours! And really, these newer versions are designed for Cervelos, Ridleys and Specialized frames with unusual seat tube shapes and braze on FDs. Otherwise, the Jump Stop is clearly the way to go...functional AND cheap. I will now have a bunch of Jump Stops and 1 K Edge. So I guess that's my way of justifying the expense. And I feel mighty righteous for taking steps to save my frame, since it's impossible to prevent or predict the dreaded dropped chain event.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

The Jump Stop is certainly priced very attractively. However, I do see it has the same disadvantage as the Deda Dog Fang: the chain can end up on top of the deflector. Not a good situation.

The Rotor, K-Edge and the prototype I have won't leave you with a chain sitting off to the side of your chain ring.

As for 6g vs 10g: doesn't matter one bit. What's 4g? 1/10 of a haircut? Meaningless difference.

Maybe I should patent mine as a chain tickler or something......hmmmmm.....


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

OK, so Rotor didn't quite manage to live up to their $25 promise. It's retailing for $30, plus shipping: link. Not a bad price really. I am impressed that they don't rip people off for shipping. $5 is quite reasonable.

So, if I sold mine at $20, plus $2 shipping, I wonder if anyone would be interested?


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

dave2pvd said:


> OK, so Rotor didn't quite manage to live up to their $25 promise. It's retailing for $30, plus shipping: link. Not a bad price really. I am impressed that they don't rip people off for shipping. $5 is quite reasonable.
> 
> So, if I sold mine at $20, plus $2 shipping, I wonder if anyone would be interested?


I'd be interested....


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

dave2pvd said:


> OK, so Rotor didn't quite manage to live up to their $25 promise. It's retailing for $30, plus shipping: ... So, if I sold mine at $20, plus $2 shipping, I wonder if anyone would be interested?


I'm probably going to get the Rotor one, but I'd be interested in alternatives. I'm not sure how anybody could defend a patent on this. Pro mechanics have been making these out of bent wire for some time for example.


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*You're on the right track Dave...*

I think an $18-20 item plus $2-3 S/H would be a winner for most...I know I would've gone for it, no question. I was really hesitating to pay the $45 for the K-Edge, no matter what colors they produced. I searched a ton of sites before I found a $30 deal on it...The Ridley/Cervelo gang would probably love to get something like that for $20. I mean $45 for a chain watcher is a bit ridiculous...but so is an Assos 851 jacket for $370. Or a C'dale Super Six Team bike for $9k...I don't want to think about what I've spent on cycling gear though. It's also ridiculous. I was kinda kidding about the 4 grams...I just ate a Dove's dark chocolate piece which weighed more than 4 grams. I guess I'm a "quiet" rider who rides on mostly OK tarmac, because I'd have never even thought about a jumping chain bouncing on top of the chain stop. Obviously, I don't mtn bike or cyclocross...it's always been a great device for me and my style of riding (though I do ride on rougher chip seal roads, but I guess not that rough).


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, I took the plunge and ordered one from Dave (the appropriately named "Chain Tickler")...I'll post a review after I've had a chance to try it out. At least this way I can claim bragging rights with having a custom chain catcher!


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Catapult said:


> Well, I took the plunge and ordered one from Dave (the appropriately named "Chain Tickler")...I'll post a review after I've had a chance to try it out. At least this way I can claim bragging rights with having a custom chain _*tickler*_!


Fixd


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

I put the CNC machine to work some more.
Aesthetic improvements: All edges are now chamfered. A channel has been routed along the length of the part.
Functional improvement: On the leading edge, there is now a heavy chamfer to improve chain guiding.
All these design features mean less weight. Although to be honest, this weighs about as much as a sneeze.
Now if only I could anodize it gold....


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, I've installed my beta version of the Tickler. I've got the single chamfer but not the sexy weight saving beveled channel...certainly makes climbing harder with all the extra weight  

Looks good and obviously will work though I've not been able to get out and ride it since this is not my rain bike and I live in Seattle. On a price/value scale, and excellent communication with Dave, I'll say this is a winner. The additional benefit is that this is really the only "custom" part on my bike...whee!
:thumbsup:


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Great to see Catapult!

Well, you did get the beta version of the tickler. Believe me though, the chamfers don't make any difference, functionally  And hey, you get to be one of the first.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Folks,

There are some remaining. Not too many. Once they sell out, I may make a large quantity. 

When that happens, I need to do something to support RBR. I cannot find a link to explore this option. Anyone?

Back to the existing stock: shipping/handling needs to be $5. Ziplock bags, stainless fasteners, bubble-pack envelopes and worst of all, PayPal fees add up!

dave2pvd


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

OK, I placed an ad.

Have a look over in Classifieds. 

Link


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Dude, I'm interested in this! Great work!!!


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

'nuther ad in classifieds:

here


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sent you a pm dude.


----------



## rloyola0426 (Mar 26, 2009)

*received!*

Received the tickler in the mail earlier in the week after barely ordering it over the weekend. Came with everything I need to install it. Haven't had a chain fall yet, but nothing wrong with a little insurance. Thanks Dave!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

dave2pvd said:


> Folks,
> 
> There are some remaining. Not too many. Once they sell out, I may make a large quantity.
> 
> ...


Just take out a RBR Classified Ad.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> Just take out a RBR Classified Ad.


Dave already did this, twice in fact. I bought one from him. Fast shipping and it works great, though needed some adjustment for compact chain rings.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Will the tickler work with Compact cranks or have you made a little longer reach tickler for compacts?


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

dave2pvd said:


> Folks,
> 
> There are some remaining. Not too many. Once they sell out, I may make a large quantity.
> 
> ...



Hello Dave I want one set for my Super Six can you pleas reserve me one and if you have a paypal account can you please email me [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

7 left.....

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=19901&cat=18


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wish I had a braze on front derailleur! Is something like the Dog Fang my only option with a clamp on front derailleur? Ive got a Specialized Roubaix Expert triple and unfortunately its not braze on. However in 9100 miles on the bike I have not dropped a single chain.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd recommend the N-Gear Jump Stop.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks! Looks nicer than the Dog Fang. Not as nice as the Tickler though.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> Dave already did this, twice in fact. I bought one from him. Fast shipping and it works great, though needed some adjustment for compact chain rings.


What was the nature of this "adjustment" ?
I'm using Campy Chorus 50/34 crank on a 2009 Tarmac SL2.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

tom_h said:


> What was the nature of this "adjustment" ?
> I'm using Campy Chorus 50/34 crank on a 2009 Tarmac SL2.


I cut off the bottom 8mm off with a hacksaw and then filed it to take off the edges. With hindsight maybe 4-5mm would have been sufficient, but I wanted good clearance between the device and the frame.


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Nice job overall dave2!!*

Hey dave, very nice job with your tickler version...turns out this thread was a good one. I'm really glad you took the ball and ran with it. Too bad I got the K Edge first, but it seems to be working out well for me so far. Good luck with future movement of the "tickler"...hope all the Specialized riders realize that it's a handy dandy device and your deal can't be beat!! Again, great job with it, I'm totally impressed! nealrab


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks nealrab. I appreciate the compliment.

Just about sold out of the current batch.

Contemplating another run.....


----------



## ridewt (Jan 14, 2002)

*Chainkeeper*

Dave - are you still selling yours and, if so, how do I order one from you?


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Right here ridewt.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> I cut off the bottom 8mm off with a hacksaw and then filed it to take off the edges. With hindsight maybe 4-5mm would have been sufficient, but I wanted good clearance between the device and the frame.


Received my Chain Tickler yesterday, now I understand what you mean.
Trimming the end, may be specific to the Tarmac's bulbous bottom bracket region.
Nevertheless, a trivial modification.

The Tickler is very nice construction and craftsmanship. Can't wait to install it, and hopefully _fuhgeddabout_ the occasional dropped chain ... especially with a road race coming up in 12 days.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

tom_h said:


> Received my Chain Tickler yesterday, now I understand what you mean.
> Trimming the end, may be specific to the Tarmac's bulbous bottom bracket region.
> Nevertheless, a trivial modification.
> 
> The Tickler is very nice construction and craftsmanship. Can't wait to install it, and hopefully _fuhgeddabout_ the occasional dropped chain ... especially with a road race coming up in 12 days.


Happy to hear you like it tom_h.

The next run has passed the contemplation phase. Time to get back into this hobby.

Version 2 of the Tickler will have a little less curve. The length will also increase slightly. Same material and surface treatment specs: CNC'd 6061 and hard black anodized finish.

As an aside, I dropped my chain on my first road race of the year. Tickler was installed. Thought I: no need to be careful quick-shifting or double shifting. So much for that. The chain went off to the outside! I should also mention that the RR was somewhat different to most, it was the GA Cup's Perry-Roubaix race. Chain decided to clock out on the first cyclocross section. Chasing back on on peanut butter mud is quite challenging!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

dave2pvd said:


> As an aside, I dropped my chain on my first road race of the year. Tickler was installed. Thought I: no need to be careful quick-shifting or double shifting. So much for that. The chain went off to the outside! I should also mention that the RR was somewhat different to most, it was the GA Cup's Perry-Roubaix race. Chain decided to clock out on the first cyclocross section. Chasing back on on peanut butter mud is quite challenging!


Versus had some slow-mo video of Cancellera's chain bouncing around wildly at Paris Roubaix. It was amazing to see how violently the bottom return run of the chain was being thrown around on the cobbles. I noticed that he was mostly in the big ring but with the cassette also in one of the larger cogs, maybe 2 or 3 shifts up from being cross-chained. Of course I imagine that he didn't do any front shifting for the entire race either.


----------



## saga (Jan 4, 2008)

hey dave

Which bolt do most guys need? I'm going to order some ti bolts before I order yours and I'm just wondering which size ti bolt I should order 20mm or 25mm?


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

saga said:


> hey dave
> 
> Which bolt do most guys need? I'm going to order some ti bolts before I order yours and I'm just wondering which size ti bolt I should order 20mm or 25mm?


Tough one saga.

I provide 2 bolts with the Tickler, a 20mm and a 25mm. They are stainless steel.

Be careful using Ti here. Make sure it is the correct grade - you need up to 7Nm, depending on derailleur manufacturer.

I hate to think of the potential for damage should a derailleur mount bolt shear or strip.

I don't include mounting instructions for the Tickler. The assumption is that the user knows what they are doing - this _is_ a simple part. However, I do recommend that even experienced mechanics use torque wrenches. The potential for damage (bike & person) and expense (bike & person!) is just too great.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Version 2 is for sale:

Check it out


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

Got mine this afternoon, Dave. That was fast! You weren't kidding when you said it weighed less than a sneeze. It's supposed to rain tomorrow so I'll hope to install it and take a few pics.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Installed on a Super Six with a braze on derailleur clamp, was simple to do. Looks great too!


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

OK dave 

I am sold on this. Cpt pics look good and I have an 09 Super Six. 

I will look at my pm and send youi payment is the price still the same???

can you please let me know how much total w paypal and shipping?? I am at 66212 Midwest

Midwest Playa


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Hiya Midwest,

Contact me through the ad, I'd be more than happy to send you one.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Exactly what I've been looking for! I just sent you a message via your ad. 

Thanks!
Gary


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks Dave! Just got the Chain Tickler v.2.0 in the mail today! Fits perfectly, even on my non-Specialized frame. (I have a Bottechia carbon frame.)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Gee3 said:


> Thanks Dave! Just got the Chain Tickler v.2.0 in the mail today! Fits perfectly, even on my non-Specialized frame. (I have a Bottechia carbon frame.)
> 
> :thumbsup:


Good stuff Gee3.

To the other three posters that PM'd me: please check your email. Requests have been sent.

Thanks!


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Also: for those with Campagnolo front derailleurs, I now have a custom radius washer ($2).....can't be installed without it.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Bump!

Just finished another batch.

See here -> Chain Tickler


----------



## oeleltd (Jun 26, 2007)

ad link did not work 
I want to purchase1 for my Orbea Orca how can I do it


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep, those ad links expire once a month.

Here's this month's.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

Any Plans for some red Anodized ones???

Thanks


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

MP: There is a substantial fixed charge for each anodizing order. If I knew that I could sell a significant quantity of red, I'd certainly run a batch. However, I don't think that would be the case. Everyone seems to approve of black.

Maybe next batch, I could hold some back; leave them unanodized. You could use a red sharpie and voila, you've got a red anodized 'look'.

Or, if you want to go ahead and order 50 red Ticklers.....


----------



## wallymann (Jul 11, 2010)

dang! CNC'd yours, eh?

waaaaayy fancier than mine! i just use a hacksaw, file, drill and my neighbors TIG skillz to put a couple together.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

wallymann said:


> dang! CNC'd yours, eh?
> 
> waaaaayy fancier than mine! i just use a hacksaw, file, drill and my neighbors TIG skillz to put a couple together.


Very nice Wallymann!

Your neighbor's TIG skills >>> my TIG skills.

What is that frame on the right?


----------



## wallymann (Jul 11, 2010)

HA...my skills are in *finding* someone with TIG skills and equip that happens to live next door!

the feedback i got was that with the in-line fixing bolt design in #1, the AL was precariously thin and easy to burn-thru, hence going with the side-mount fixing bolt design in #2.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

That's the cost of doing business. I own 9 CNC machines, but still bought the K Edge for my Roubiax, because it was cheaper than making one myself.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Special Eyes said:


> That's the cost of doing business. I own 9 CNC machines, but still bought the K Edge for my Roubiax, because it was cheaper than making one myself.


I hear you.

I was able to find 'spare' CNC hours last year. Things were very quiet in the machine shop here.

I'm not sure I'll continue making these. I'd have to sell 1,000s to make a decent profit. Or outsource the manufacturing to China - which is actually very easy to do now.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

That's the way the world is now. No respect or support for traditional American trades anymore. Everything's driven by greed and dollars. No space left for the human element. Can't wait to retire.


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

ukbloke said:


> Since I don't have a CNC mill and the K-Edge is rather spendy, I'll probably get the new chain catcher from Rotor. It is better value at $25 and includes drillium!


Rotor weights 6 grams, xon weights 4 grams and is not at all expensive.


----------

